# Adria Dealer



## premiermotorhomes

We are an Adria agent on the south coast;

If anyone needs any help for spare parts or advice let us know,
and we will do what we can to help you.

Either PM us or reply to this thread.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## mikeamapola

Hi !
I have an Adria (T)Win Van 2004 LHD model. It has swivel seat bases fitted - make unknown- which raise the seats some two inches. This makes for uncomfortable driving position for me with shortish legs. Is a reduced height base box available OR a swivel unit that does not raise the seat - possiblely a recessed type ?
Thanks for any suggestions/help
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon, 

Please accept my apologies for the delay in responding to your post as I have been away on holiday.

All swivel seat bases will raise the seat height, you can remove the base; this will reduce the height but will leave your seat fixed faced forward. Having spoken to a colleague I have been advised that a reduced height seat mounting box is available but we believe this is very expensive.

I can make some enquiries to see the availability and costing for this if you require. Please let me know and I wil pursue this for you.

Thanks
Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes Chichester


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I can't quite recall but I think that on the '04 type Twin the swivelled drivers seat could be utilised as part of the front bed base.

By dropping the seat you may find that you can't make up this bed.

Not a problem if you don't use it anyway but something that needs bearing in mind.

Andy


----------



## Bacchus

Hi, couple of questions for you.

Do you know the tyre pressures for an Adria Vision 667. Nobody seems to know, including 2 dealers I've tried!! and the other

Is there a weight restriction on what you can mount on the TV bracket. I've bought a 15" Avtex 7in1. Looks like it could put quite a bit of strain on the mounting. Your views would be greatly appreciated


----------



## premiermotorhomes

The TV bracket will be more than capable of accomodating the weight of the Avtex TV.

With regards to the tyre pressures, I am going to forward your query to our Service Manager, who will find out the correct pressures for your vehicle.

In most cases these are what Fiat etc set for the commercial vehicle, and in non A Class vehicles you would normally find a plate in the door shut of the cab denoting them.

I will reply on monday with details of tyre pressures for you.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Bacchus

TV - Many thanks, I'm reassured by what you say. The telly looks a lot bigger now its in the van. I think the 10" version would have been perfectly adequate and significantly cheaper - and I don't know where to fit the satellite box because the TV fills the space nicely - I've had an external socket fitted into the wall of the 'van so that I can plug in a portable dish. 

Look forward to hearing from you on Monday re tyre pressures. I've got an "up plate" on my chassis, by-the-way


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I have not been able to contact the technical person at Adria unfortunately, but another colleague has advised me that you should find tyre pressures listed in the front of your Vision manual.

I am off tomorrow, but will endeavour to clarify this. Please post here if you have had any success.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Bacchus

Thanks for your reply. The only vision "manual" I have consists of 6 (or so) photocopied sheets stapled together. Adria devote half of the manual to the operation of the electric beds which or course I don't have on mine. Thanks for your help thus far. I look forward to hearing from you - your so much more helpful (and genuine) than my dealer who simply ignores me!!

Cheers


----------



## carol

Baccus I can't help specifically but if you have Michellin tyres - if you go to a weighbridge - loaded as if for a trip - get front and rear axle weights plus total - and I then emailed them from their website - next day Andy phoned me and told me what they should be. They bear no relation to those from Fiat at all

Carol - btw ride is also much better


----------



## rowley

My Adria Twin has a tyre pressure label on the passenger door pillar.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I have now spoken to Adria, and been advised that the tyre pressures are that of what Renault reccomend. These can be found in the front of the Renault manual and are as follows;

Front: 3.8bar
Rear: 4.4bar

These pressures are applicable only to this vehicle, so I would reccomend others interested in finding out their tyre pressures to check their manual for the cab manufacturer.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Bacchus

Aaaaah many thanks!!


----------



## TwinTravellers

Hi Chris,

Nice to hear about an Adria dealer. Do you do warranty work on behalf of Adria? We bought ours at a motorhome show late last year and it came from Campbells in Preston. As we live in London, its a long way to go for work to be done!!!!

You am sure you will get plenty questions from Adria owners.

Best wishes,
Ros.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Yes Ros, we can carry out warranty work on Adria motorhomes irrespective of where the vehicle was purchased. I have PM'd you contact details for our Customer Care manager who attends to warrantable issues.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

